# Programm zum Speicher frei machen...



## mirscho (27. Oktober 2002)

Hallo kennt jemand von euch ein GUTES! Programm für WInXP, welches ab und zu mal den Speicher frei machen kann?

thx4hlp


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2002)

Das gibt's als freeware und als zu bezahlendes Programm  en mass !!!

1.:
memfree

2.:
GOOGLE MAL....


----------



## Christoph (28. Oktober 2002)

ich nehm dafür tweakxp!


----------



## sam (28. Oktober 2002)

ich nehm dafür customizer xp...
da is so ein ram-recover-tool dabei, und das arbeitet spitze


----------



## mirscho (28. Oktober 2002)

thx für die antworten....

ich hatte eines, nur daw war irgendwie naja..bisl komisch, hatte das bei freeware.de gefunden...

naja, da werd ich mal tweak XP oder das tool von Sam ausprobieren.
hatte gedacht tweakXP ist nur für das tuning und so, deshalb hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. Hatte mit solchen "Tuningtools" nicht so dolle erfahrungen...egal bei welchem BS...da hat sich die sache ja geklärt  oder anders... damit währen alle Klarheiten beseitig  


bis denne...


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Oktober 2002)

Also ich benutze dafür Rambooster, is freeware und ich finds ganz ok.

Das springt auch selber ein sobald der arbeitsspeicher unter eine definierbare grenze geht.

socke


----------



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

das hatte ich früher immer...es wirklich gut..wenn das unter XP geht nehm ich das...*hö*....das wollt ich erst, nur ich wusst nicht mehr das es so heist, deshalb hab ich den thread hierein...


----------



## Toasti2000 (5. November 2002)

ram idle rulez


----------

